# Whats your favorite plant?



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Whats everyone's favorite aquarium plant(s)? List your top favorites!

My would have to be:

Cabomba (carolina fanwort)
Dwarf Hygro
Wisteria

Please list no more than 3, than it wouldn't be favorites, just a list of plants.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Definitely Wisteria and Micro Swords for me


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm only 3..

1- Vesuvius sword
2- crypts
3- downoi/ludwiga/various hygros.

Really, really want sunset hygro but can't find anyone in TN with any.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Banana Lily, Water Sprite, and Pennywort.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, I'd have to go with:

Dwarf Lily
Water Wisteria
Marimo Ball (said to bring good luck!)


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I love my Wisteria and Marimo Moss Ball.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned anacharis! I love the stuff. It just grows and grows, then you trim it and voila - new anacharis plants. Fantastic stuff, great for absorbing nitrates, too.

I'm also quite fond of anubias. My betta loves it, too. He likes to build his bubble nests on it.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

erio cinereum =)


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Aluka said:


> erio cinereum =)


Now thats a fun looking plant! if you had a hedgehog terra pot, it would be awesome!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Cabomba for sure, fast growing plant, very dense as well, doesn't shed like hornwort, easy to propagate.

What else could ask from a plant?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My favorite plants keep changing. They all have their good and bad qualities. I think my top 3 favorites (at the moment) are:
1. red Ludwigia
2. Anubias nana
3. Water Wisteria

honorable mention to green myrio.

The only thing I don't like about the red ludwigia is that it grows really tall, but it takes a while for other sprouts to come off, so basically they're just super long stems with small leaves and look a little awkward when they hit the top of the water and start growing sideways. I still really like it, though. You need high light in order for it to stay red, though.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

My bettas vote for frogbit.


----------

